# Five for presents



## Patrude (Dec 22, 2019)

Did up 5 Devin click pens from Pen State Industries. All gun metal and gold, from the top, ebony with sapwood monkey pod, stabilized black ash burl, tamboti and figured Mesquite. C/ A finish. I like the kit, reasonable $, easy assembly and the single barrel let's the wood stand out. Presents for Christmas

Reactions: Like 5 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## William Tanner (Dec 22, 2019)

And top drawer presents at that. I gave six at a recent office retiree dinner.


----------



## Nature Man (Dec 22, 2019)

Great gifts! EVERYBODY needs a pen! Chuck

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## rdabpenman (Dec 23, 2019)

Look  great.
Nicely done.

Les

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 23, 2019)

Nice job Rich!


----------

